# Tip: Mixing audio tracks in Sony Vegas 7.0



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

Hey all,

I've been wanting to mix some tracks for a while, so I did the obligatory freeware search and did not find a decent multi-track audio editor for _free _ .
Knowing that I have edited plenty of audio over the years (but not on this comp) I started looking for an alternative way to edit without booting up one of the oldern' comps.

Thats when I remembered that Sony Vegas had okay multi-track functions with levels and cross fading. It worked like a charm, I imported tracks, set my levels, and rendered the whole thing as a 60 minute .wav file.

Once I had my .wav, I burned (using what windows media player has as an 'audio cd' setting) to a blank disk. Now I don't have to fuss with a mixing board and multiple CD players.

I Just figured I'd drop this tip as a post, and maybe it will help someone else from buying software that they may not need.

Best,
Rob


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

I used a freeware to do audio mixing last year. I will get on that computer and let you know what it was. I found it easy to use and it had multi tracks. I agree....if you like bits and pieces of different music and ant to put it all together...this is the way to go. Now I want to see what Sony Vegas has....

Thanks


----------

